# cleaning dirty acrylic sump



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi I have a 50 gallon acrylic sump thatI was using for a few years, and took it down a few months ago, but it is covered in the pink and red coraline all over the acrylic. I would love to clean most of it off with out scraping my acrylic up to much, just want to know if I soak it in something to help soften it up.plmk Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Vinegar!

Lots of it! fill the sump with RO water (it will start to absorb/disolve) and then dump in a bunch of vinegar. The Coraline is calcium based. So, the acid of the vinegar will start to soften, and dissolve it.

While it is soaking, wipe away the soften "gunk" and let the vinegar get to the stuff under it easier.


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hydor Magi Klean
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-mcln/Hydor+Magi-Klean+Pump+and+Accessory+Cleaner+(3+Pack).html


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

mauricion69 said:


> Hydor Magi Klean
> 
> http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-mcln/Hydor+Magi-Klean+Pump+and+Accessory+Cleaner+(3+Pack).html


Paying for packaging. It will be an acid solution. Same as vinegar.

Just read it, stronger than vinegar, but make sure you dont get it in the tank... I think i would choose the vinegar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I always use vinegar as well. Nice and cheap to purchase, and you can see the stuff getting eaten/dissolving. My power heads get a vinegar bath every couple of months, followed by a quick rinse, and back in the tank.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I do my pumps when i change smoke detector batteries. I also check heaters for wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

for some reason, i can't stand the smell of vinegar or bleach.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> for some reason, i can't stand the smell of vinegar or bleach.


Bleach I don't mind, it's a nice clean smell, lol. But vinegar, I am with you, can't stand the smell either, but it works very well.


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re cleaning skimmer*



kookie_guy said:


> Bleach I don't mind, it's a nice clean smell, lol. But vinegar, I am with you, can't stand the smell either, but it works very well.


Thanks for all the help. I soaked it in warm water and lots of vinegar, made a world of differance. Thanks again Dale


----------

